# Bear my Bronling Aug. 21/06 - Sept. 6/08



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

With a heavy heart I have to tell you that my BearBear is gone. We were fighting a severe respiratory issue and we were on last-ditch efforts. He decided enough was enough. This afternoon it got really bad after staying plateaued for a while. He was frantic to be out of the cage so I let him onto the floor. I went and checked on him about 30 mins ago, deciding to rub some animal rescue into his ears. He climbed onto the bed to see me, and after some cuddles he started to have some fits and died while I was stroking him. At least my boy isn’t suffering anymore. 
 
This is the first rat, whom I knew from birth, to pass on me, its harder than I thought it would be. He’s had respiratory issues for the last 6 months after he had a terrible tumour removed, so it wasn’t unexpected.

Bear was a cheery character, loved to handwrestle, and bounce and play and lick. He adored his mom and his biiig brother Tucker. The 3 of them were so good with each other. 

Lots of pics coming, so many memories…

Baby bear – 9 days old









Already bonded to his brother Tucker at 11 days old









20 days old…Bear lets us know how he feels :roll:









Tucker and Bear – always linked together









Bear and Tucker were neutered, stayed with the Wildlings for awhile until the New Girls decided that they must go. Then they got moved back into the Gentles cage back with their mom, etc. They are now called the Mini-Horde…










A typical Bear thing, he would lay his head on my hand for kisses and strokes…









Bear adored his new FN


















Bear is now with Kamea, Fayth and Lani









I, and many others, are going to miss you muchly my BearBear, breathe deep and cuddle up to the girls for me.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww *hug* I'm sorry for your loss. Adorable pictures though.


----------



## teresa (Nov 22, 2007)

_Sorry to hear of your loss....my little rattie friend also passed this week. We've lost 3 this year..Tom, Dix and Harry  the only thing that stops me sobbing my heart out is that I know they are no longer suffering. They also had resp infections...Dix died in March, Harry in May and Tom on Thursday. May your BearBear and my fellas all play happily over the rainbow bridge. x_


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Those pictures are so touching, what a dear. I'm sorry for your loss.

RIP Bear


----------

